# Goat milk for Cancer Patient?



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I need a few questions answered. My BIL has cancer and is in the hospital. He is not eating very well and I was wondering if the goat milk would benifit him. 

A couple of questions I have , if yall could answer would be much appreciated.

1.Is there anything in raw goats milk that could cause him harm ,as he has comprimised system right now.

2. What is the difference between homoginized and pasturized milk?

3. Would he still get enough benifit from the milk if I did pasturize it?And how do I pasturize it? 


He loves ice cream can someone please give me a recipe for goat milk ice cream? 

Thanks so much for any information.
Holly


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1.Is there anything in raw goats milk that could cause him harm, as he has compromised system right now.

His immune system is suppressed now if he's on chemotherapy. Raw milk may not be the safest course. I didn't provide raw milk for my grandson when he was in cancer treatment.

2. What is the difference between homogenized and pasteurized milk?

Homogenization suspends the fat globules so the cream does not float to the top. Pasteurization heats the milk to a certain temp for a certain time to kill bacteria.

3. Would he still get enough benefit from the milk if I did pasteurize it?And how do I pasteurize it? 

There will still be some benefit if he finds it palatable, which is always a problem with cancer patients.

Heat the milk to 165 degrees Fahrenheit for 15 seconds


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

To make ice cream, I make pudding first....


Ingredients
* 1/3 cup white sugar
* 3 tablespoons cornstarch
* 1 egg, beaten
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 2 1/2 cups milk
* 1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Directions
1. In a 2 quart saucepan, combine sugar, cornstarch, and salt. Slowly stir in milk. Bring to a boil, and cook, stirring constantly, over medium heat until mixture thickens. Cook for 2 to 3 minutes more. Stir in vanilla.
2. Pour hot pudding into dessert glasses or molds that have been rinsed in cold water. Chill until firm. 

Then, add milk and freeze, stirring regularly to keep it from getting solid.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Alice, thank you so much for responce. He is currently not on chemo, hasnt been since last september. However he is having some trouble with loosing his blood into the disgestive tract. He is having trouble with eating because of the nausea and his stomach has shrunk. It doesnt take much to fill him up, so we are thinking that milk, especially goats milk, being easily digested and well tolerated, may be a good food substitute. However we dont want to have him become sicker because there may be something in there that will cause him harm. What can we do to make it safe for him to drink. We were thinking adding fresh strawberries as he likes them. Also the icecream as he likes that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Strawberries have seeds. Ask the doc about that. A very sensitive colon can't handle seeds. You can get strawberry JELLY that doesn't have seeds, and you could add that.

I'm going to send you a private message.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

also how would I homoginize it? and would it destroy the benifits of the milk?


----------



## Minimomma (Jan 5, 2008)

Goat milk was a great benefit to my grandfather when he had severe stomach ulsers.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

good thinking about the seeds. 
I do think then that pasturization is a good idea.


----------



## Lovin' FarmLife (Sep 14, 2009)

Holly,
I make goat milk yogurt with added probiotics for an Autistic friend, who also has severe digestive issues.
I heat the milk to 180 degrees and then cool to room temp. Then I add in the good bacteria and put in the yogurt maker for 24 hrs. I get the probiotic from GI Pro Health.
The yogurt is really tart but it can be sweetened with honey and/or fruit added. When making it from fresh goat's milk, it is really thick. 
Hope this helps....
Gina


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

I dont have much to offer on this topic except to say that my grandmother told me an old story many times. she said that her friend long ago had cancer and she lost alot of weight and couldnt hold anything down. she got on goats milk and did fantastic on it. 
it was basically credited with helping to save her life.
so based on that I would say it would be worth a try.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

If he is not going through Chemo and your milk has been tested for bacterias and pathogens it will be as safe as any other dairy food purchased in the supermarket. My milk goes through the same tests as Sargento cheese. They are in the same county.


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

My husband just finished an almost 2 year battle with colon cancer (he's NED now). He drank our raw goat milk daily, even when he was on chemo.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

This means so much to me, all your responses. I am waiting on his decision as to if he wants to try it or not. He felt he needed to talk to his DR about it. 
Thanks again.
Holly


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Another thing you can try adding to the milk is a very thin oatmeal- I would suggest adding Gerber baby oatmeal since it is totally powdered when you get it and only add some to the milk. Other Gerber baby cereals can also be used, but Oatmeal is my favorite.........OK> you caught me, I eat the stuff sometimes myself......


----------



## grandmajo (Mar 25, 2008)

It is always good to talk to your doctor about any changes that you want to make when you're dealing with cancer. I've seen too many people with cancer jump on the nutritional supplement wagon without consulting their doctor. Then they find out that the supplement(s) that they are taking are actually canceling out their treatment (like chemo).


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.mnwelldir.org/docs/nutrition/diet.htm


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

ShyAnne said:


> also how would I homoginize it? and would it destroy the benifits of the milk?



Goats milk is naturally homogenized....
it doesn't destroy benefits to do this to milk..it's the pasteurization that kills things. But if he is immunocompromised raw is something you need to check more into, you need to be absolutely sure that it is a safe raw.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Milk is homogenized by forcing the milk through very small "screens." This process breaks the fat globules into very small pieces so that they stay in suspension instead of floating to the top. When the fat globules are broken up, an enzyme called xanthine oxidase is released which has been implicated in cardiovascular disease.
http://www.authorsden.com/categories/article_top.asp?catid=16&id=18866
Raw milk contains many enzymes and other components which strengthen and aid the body's immune system. Most of these are destroyed by pasteurization. Many people believe that raw milk (produced in the proper conditions) is much better for you than pasteurized milk.
http://www.realmilk.com/rawmilkoverview.html
I was treated for prostate cancer 14 years ago. I opted for brachytherapy. I also incorporated a dietary and nutritional regimen. I mostly followed a diet called the Hallelujah Diet.
http://www.hacres.com/
I also juiced vegetables, used green drink, flax seed oil (daily), and used antioxidants & supplements. The radiation oncologist said that I had the fewest amount of side effects, and they lasted the shortest amount of time of anyone he had ever done. And my PSA is less than 1.0.
I would never tell anyone else what they should do. I will only share what worked for me.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I would say drinking clean, raw milk from healthy, clean animals, would be one of many great foods for someone in that situation.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

I hope all is well. Cancer is a terrible illness.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> I would say drinking clean, raw milk from healthy, clean animals, would be one of many great foods for someone in that situation.



I agree completely...
But unless they are your animals and you know the testing for disease is done properly there is always an issue.

Me? We drink our goats milk raw...I make cheese, yogurt, ice creams .....
all from raw milk.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I've never seen or heard of anyone actually getting sick from raw milk. I see people everyday sick from the food that is legal.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

southerngurl said:


> I've never seen or heard of anyone actually getting sick from raw milk. I see people everyday sick from the food that is legal.


A friend if mine is a raw milk advocate. He tells me that he has been doing research on this issue. He says that so far he has found cases where people have gotten sick from drinking raw milk.......(usually diarhea), but he cannot find any cases where anyone died. Surprisingly, he found several cases where people died from drinking contaminated PASTEURIZED milk.


----------

